# powered sub woofer



## rastagator (Nov 7, 2004)

i have a powered subwoofer that came from a friends nissan truck
id like to know how i can get a wireing diagram for it.i have all the wires that came with it,but my old datsun pickup has no receptacles or ports for the plugs,so i have to wire it in.there are a lot of wires and even an audio install business cant do it without the diagram.somebody please help.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey man, you need to find out a brand name on the subwoofer. Once you do that, cracking the wiring diagram is pretty easy with the help of the ol' internet. If you can't find a brand name, I can give you some suggestions as to what to look for, provided you have access to a multi-tester. Keep me posted. 

P.S. There is an "audio" section of the forum. You can search for clues there as well.


----------



## rastagator (Nov 7, 2004)

*powered subwoofer*



GetsomeGOJO said:


> Hey man, you need to find out a brand name on the subwoofer. Once you do that, cracking the wiring diagram is pretty easy with the help of the ol' internet. If you can't find a brand name, I can give you some suggestions as to what to look for, provided you have access to a multi-tester. Keep me posted.
> 
> P.S. There is an "audio" section of the forum. You can search for clues there as well.


there is no writing at all on the box.
it was a nissan option a few years ago on their trucks
so i had hoped that the nissan folks would know
however,any and all corespondence to nissan gets no answer
thats why i went the forum route
i do have a multi tester
thanks for your help


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

sorry to say, but you most likely need teh entire sound system from that truck for it to work (head unit, speakers, and subwoofer. Unless there is a power/ground/Remote terminal on the sub, you probably are going to have to junk it and get a new one.

A good powered aftermarket sub is the infinity basslink. Just a 10 inch sub/amp combo that can fit almost anywhere.


----------

